# 2006 Simplicity legacy xl 4wd



## don9724 (Aug 23, 2011)

Greetings,

I have a 2006 legacy xl with the 27hp kawasaki. I am having issues starting, the solenoid engages when I turn the key but wont spin the starter. If I go directly to the solenoid and jump across the terminals it fires right up. The battery is new, the ground is good. I have disconnected all the connectors and cleaned them, still no luck. It started out being very intermittent but now it is all the time. Any thoughts?


----------



## dbear (Sep 17, 2003)

Since it starts when you bypass things, it sounds like you're not getting enough power to the starter solenoid so maybe a keyswitch or cable issue(?).


----------

